# Uber stops requiring leather in Phoenix after PETA push



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

If you want to ride while sitting on cloth while paying $3.25 / mile, congratulations. In the meantime, I'll be eating a steak while pondering how awesome the leather in my Mazda is.

http://www.bizjournals.com/phoenix/...stops-using-leather-interiors-in-phoenix.html


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

High end vegan leather?


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

observer said:


> High end vegan leather?


I had to look it up to see what vegan leather was. Sounds similar to a Tofurkey! Apparently, it's just the same stuff that's been around for a long time...pleather.
http://eluxemagazine.com/magazine/what-the-heck-is-vegan-leather/


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

UBERVegan ???


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

PETA can take a hike. How many animals are killed to create leather seats? NONE! Of course it's all from the butcher industry. Do you even suspect it's financially worthwhile to raise a calf to an adult just to get the skin for leather? Of course not!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Read between the lines....

It doesn't say Uber will stop using leather. It says Uber will stop REQUIRING leather seats.

No one is going to rip out their leather seats and install cloth seats.

Another Uber PR stunt that costs Uber nothing but gains them favor with certain politically connected groups.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BTW, the title is misleading.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

This makes me want to rip out my cloth seats are replace them with genuine leather seats.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

PETA

People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm all for animal rights and that no person should harm and cause unnecessary pain to animals but god dammit we too are animals. We're supposed to eat meat.


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well when you have a driver shortage, you have to relax a few rules to get a few more guys in the door. This is more about drivers than PETA.


----------



## colio (Nov 25, 2015)

So funny to people get so upset about a company not forcing them to have leather seats as though their rights to have leather seats were taken away. In reality, the only thing that happened was people were afforded the right not to have leather seats if they don't want to.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

If you don't like it, just don't use it!

http://ktar.com/story/783064/moo-ve...in-leather-requirements-for-phoenix-vehicles/


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Vegan leather? 
Whatta buncha S#it.
Two summers ago I see this car in Walmart parking lot with a PETA sticker on the bumper with a dog in the car with the windows up on a 100 degree day. 
I was walking back to my car to get the Club off my steering wheel to smash the window but somebody beat me to it.
Dog was nearly dead and threw up as he was taken from the car. 
Woman carrying a water bottle and a cart full of stuff showed up 20 mins later and had a fit. 
TV cameras showed up as well as the police. 
Gave my name and number to the guy that smashed the window. 

Upshot of the story, cop cited her for something and I left my shopping list at home.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Say for vehicles in Miami on the uberlux platform they require leather, show me a Lexus, BMW or Mercedes that doesn't have leather standard. Uberblack, show me a Lincoln towncar that doesn't have leather. There may be a few on the list that come with cloth but the overwhelming majority have leather standard, they are just pandering.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

limepro said:


> show me a Lexus, BMW or Mercedes that doesn't have leather standard.


Mercedes C-Class, MB-Tex standard









BMW 3-Series, Sensatec standard


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

but Uber considers those leather.

anyway, forget animal cruelty, what about driver cruelty? fools


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

So where do you find vegan leather...lol!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

limepro said:


> Say for vehicles in Miami on the uberlux platform they require leather, show me a Lexus, BMW or Mercedes that doesn't have leather standard. Uberblack, show me a Lincoln towncar that doesn't have leather. There may be a few on the list that come with cloth but the overwhelming majority have leather standard, they are just pandering.


My stepfather had a 1986 Town Car without leather. Weird since it was fully loaded otherwise with everything else including a sunroof.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Turbo said:


> Mercedes C-Class, MB-Tex standard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and most have leather inserts, it isn't all fake leather it is partial and if it is, Uber doesn't differentiate between pleather and leather. Like I said they are pandering as things continue as normal just excluding words they never enforced anyway.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberComic said:


> My stepfather had a 1986 Town Car without leather. Weird since it was fully loaded otherwise with everything else including a sunroof.


Probably had that velvet feeling interior, they were the most comfortable interiors in history. I had it in my 86 Monte Carlo and I could live in that car.


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Vegan leather?
> Whatta buncha S#it.
> Two summers ago I see this car in Walmart parking lot with a PETA sticker on the bumper with a dog in the car with the windows up on a 100 degree day.
> I was walking back to my car to get the Club off my steering wheel to smash the window but somebody beat me to it.
> ...


So I guess every PETA supporter is cruel go dogs.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Should require some type of seat that is easy to clean, people driving around with cloth seats especially uberx due to the high volume of passengers akin to public transportation, things get dirty.


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ricardo Mantobahn and his "Fine Corinthian Leather" isn't fit for Uber X. Now take that pint sized maniac with you and get out of our field of vision.


----------



## Driving LV (Oct 25, 2015)

Tim54913 said:


> Ricardo Mantobahn and his "Fine Corinthian Leather" isn't fit for Uber X. Now take that pint sized maniac and get out of out field of vision.


HA!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> So where do you find vegan leather...lol!


Right next to the Mentos gum, overly-priced eco-friendly water bottles, extended length Aux chords, super duper multi device car chargers & jars of vaseline. All with a Rewards pricing of 125% mark up, unless the purchaser is an Uber driver, then it's 25% off with a buy one get to buy the 2nd for regular price promotion!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SkipBarber said:


> So I guess every PETA supporter is cruel go dogs.


No, cats as well...they are an equal opportunity hypocrisy.

Just kidding...but it is a good point.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

yoyodyne said:


> If you want to ride while sitting on cloth while paying $3.25 / mile, congratulations. In the meantime, I'll be eating a steak while pondering how awesome the leather in my Mazda is.
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/phoenix/...stops-using-leather-interiors-in-phoenix.html


This political correctness crap needs to end. It hurts countries and societies.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

SkipBarber said:


> So I guess every PETA supporter is cruel go dogs.


^^^
No, but they all have a loose screw.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> I'm all for animal rights and that no person should harm and cause unnecessary pain to animals but god dammit we too are animals. We're supposed to eat meat.


Are you tasty? May I eat you if you are?

Here I thought this was going to be an article about passengers getting heat rash from leather seats in Phoenix in the summer


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

SkipBarber said:


> So I guess every PETA supporter is cruel go dogs.


They don't exactly have the best reputation.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Right next to the Mentos gum, overly-priced eco-friendly water bottles, extended length Aux chords, super duper multi device car chargers & jars of vaseline. All with a Rewards pricing of 125% mark up, unless the purchaser is an Uber driver, then it's 25% off with a buy one get to buy the 2nd for regular price promotion!


I love when I'm asked if I have an AUX cable.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

I've posted this in another thread, but in my car we ride the Soul Train. If you don't like it, you can get another car.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Lack9133 said:


> Well when you have a driver shortage


Uber hasn't had a driver shortage ... since 2010 ... except maybe on the moon. Most markets have soooo many drivers that Uber can indiscriminately lower the mileage rates and raise their commissions ... why does Uber keep raising it's commission "because they can".

What Uber needs is more customers. Because Uber doesn't care if the 10,000 trips in a city were fulfilled by 1,000 drivers or 10,000 drivers ... Uber makes the same commission ... however, the 1,000 drivers who took 10 trips each are far happier than the 10,000 drivers who took 1 trip each


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> I've posted this in another thread, but in my car we ride the Soul Train. If you don't like it, you can get another car.


I'll play anything that Siri (iTunes) has in their library ... and if they don't like any of 43 Million songs available from Siri ... then 1* and GTFO.

and NO ... you cannot have an Aux cord to play your Spotify playlist


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

That photo caption from flikr says "An Uber app being used in Japan." Everyone knows that's Chinese, not Japanese and that there is no UberX in Japan - only UberBlack.

Anyway, back to the topic at hand, I guess since 99.9% of the UberBlacks will still be leather, Uber will have to offer another "coin" selector for UberVlack.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

observer said:


> High end vegan leather?


I'm all about skinning a vegan for his leather...


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

limepro said:


> Say for vehicles in Miami on the uberlux platform they require leather, show me a Lexus, BMW or Mercedes that doesn't have leather standard. Uberblack, show me a Lincoln towncar that doesn't have leather. There may be a few on the list that come with cloth but the overwhelming majority have leather standard, they are just pandering.


I have two of them. None of the cars in the MB lineup comes with leather standard.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> I have two of them. None of the cars in the MB lineup comes with leather standard.


It is leatherette, they don't differentiate is the point, they have never required real leather.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Are you tasty? May I eat you if you are?


I'm hoping you don't take a lot of female solo pax.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

What about Soul Glo friendly interior? 
Come on Uber step up your game!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> So where do you find vegan leather...lol!


^^^
You have to get it off of a Vegan.... but only when they're in season.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

limepro said:


> Yes and most have leather inserts, it isn't all fake leather it is partial and if it is, Uber doesn't differentiate between pleather and leather. Like I said they are pandering as things continue as normal just excluding words they never enforced anyway.


^^^
Mercedes seats that are MBTex are entirely that, just the tex with no leather inserts. 
BTW, MBTex has been around since at least the 50's and looks very good, is easier to maintain, and cheaper to repair.
The stuff wears like iron, and after ten years isn't all cracked up like the current type of leather used in cars these days.... the thin stuff, unlike the much thicker analine dyed leather that is only available on the top of the line Benzes / Maybachs these days, and they don't even advertise it as such. 
Not only that, but current leather interiors in ANY car don't even smell like leather any more as they did when I was a kid.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

RobGM84 said:


> I have two of them. None of the cars in the MB lineup comes with leather standard.


^^^
S550 has no plastic option.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> S550 has no plastic option.


fair enough. I guess I should say *most* do not come with leather standard


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm sure most cars these days don't have real genuine leather just like they don't have real woodgrain. It's a mental game these automakers play with the mind. I'm glad my engineered stuff they put in this Chrysler 300 is holding up really well and looks great..especially with the stitching in the S model.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Cows are all vegans, so all leather is vegan anyway.


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Cows are all vegans, so all leather is vegan anyway.


And they love sweet mix. So it makes the leather soft.


----------

